# Removal firm help!



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Unbelievable! Our removal firm has just added an extra £600 on for our move in 3 months' time.
Can anyone recommend a removal firm in the South Yorkshire area that they used?

As if there's not enough stress organising everything, help!!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Duchess said:


> Unbelievable! Our removal firm has just added an extra £600 on for our move in 3 months' time.
> Can anyone recommend a removal firm in the South Yorkshire area that they used?
> 
> As if there's not enough stress organising everything, help!!!



Not quite south Yorkshire, I used Shires, ours though was mainly by container ship.

Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Duchess said:


> Unbelievable! Our removal firm has just added an extra £600 on for our move in 3 months' time.
> Can anyone recommend a removal firm in the South Yorkshire area that they used?
> 
> As if there's not enough stress organising everything, help!!!


On the right hand side of the screen there's a menu which includes "moving quotes to Spain"


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Not quite south Yorkshire, I used Shires, ours though was mainly by container ship.
> 
> Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


Thanks Hepa will call em tomorrow. Hope we get our deposit back too!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the right hand side of the screen there's a menu which includes "moving quotes to Spain"


Thanks for that.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On the right hand side of the screen there's a menu which includes "moving quotes to Spain"


Can't open page on my IPad, and can't get on this site on my laptop! Not having a great time here, moan over.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Duchess said:


> Can't open page on my IPad, and can't get on this site on my laptop! Not having a great time here, moan over.


The link goes to:

International Moving Quotes From Removals Companies | Expat Forum

try that


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok thanks. Been given name of one firm PSS removals, anyone used them?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hepa said:


> Not quite south Yorkshire, I used Shires, ours though was mainly by container ship.
> 
> Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


Avast Jim lad, I'd be wary of using a Container Ship, for moving my earthly belongings to Spain - 
on account of them descendants of those Scurvy English Sea Dogs, Pirates and Wreckers
that haunt the coast of the West Country & Cornish Peninsular.

Aye - every man jack of them being an umpteenth generation of the plunderers looters & wreckers
that ravaged so many wrecks, that foundered upon Cornish rocks due to adverse winds,
tides and false lights.

Is this another tall story from our Man in Asturias, I hear you ask. No and I don't
get my story lines from Poldark either.

BBC News - Scavengers and Looters plunder stranded Container Ship

BBC News - Can you keep Shipwrecked goods ?

BBC News - Shipwreck timber washed ashore


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Avast Jim lad, I'd be wary of using a Container Ship, for moving my earthly belongings to Spain -
> on account of them descendants of those Scurvy English Sea Dogs, Pirates and Wreckers
> that haunt the coast of the West Country & Cornish Peninsular.
> 
> ...


Not exactly relevant to my thread or did you not read the title?


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

Can I ask what the reason was for the price increase? Toll and fuel duties are low now due to the £ to Euro rate? Are they (removal company) jumping the gun thinking driver(s) could get stuck either side of the channel at Dover/Calais?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Make sure that any company you use. is truly 'international', i.e. that it does not transport your stuff to the port then contract it outto some cowboy outfit in France, Belgium or Holland for the journey to Spain.
I recommend AGS, a French company. Not cheap but very professional. They pack everything for you, clean up then the same guys stay with your stuff throughout the trip and unpack. They put your furniture where you want it and reassemble anything that had to be taken apart. Then they take all the boxes and wrapping stuff away.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Duchess said:


> Not exactly relevant to my thread or did you not read the title?


Hepa mentioned using Container Ships as a means of removal from one country to
another and of course it's a popular method of transportation but as the below quote
from the BBC News item says:

One couple moving from Sweden to South Africa had there possessions
stolen when the MSC Napoli foundered on the beach at Branscombe in Devon.

Of course this doesn't happen all the time - but when it does . . . . . 

Quote from the BBC News link below:

*Anita and Jan Bridal's possessions were being transported on the MSC Napoli from their native
Sweden to South Africa, where they have bought a wine farm.

They were horrified to see pictures in the media of their belongings, including photographs
and family heirlooms, being emptied on to the beach. 

She said the police should have done more to stop the looters.

"For me it's stealing our things....as far as I know the police should have been there in the
beginning and stopped this. The law must do something about it, "

About 200 of the MSC Napoli's 2,323 containers have gone overboard.*

Make of it - what you will.

BBC News - Hundreds of people rummage through cargo of Stricken ship


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Make sure that any company you use. is truly 'international', i.e. that it does not transport your stuff to the port then contract it outto some cowboy outfit in France, Belgium or Holland for the journey to Spain.
> I recommend AGS, a French company. Not cheap but very professional. They pack everything for you, clean up then the same guys stay with your stuff throughout the trip and unpack. They put your furniture where you want it and reassemble anything that had to be taken apart. Then they take all the boxes and wrapping stuff away.


Like you, Simon, they were men of refinement and discretion. When they got round to emptying drawers and wardrobes and packing our clothes, they delicately suggested that, err, there were certain items, err, of a personal nature...we might prefer to pack ourselves..
They meant our bras and knickers.
Seriously, though, they were great. I'm not allowed to say where we moved from to get to Spain as it upsets one poster  but they drove an enormous removal truck full of the contents of a largish property - furniture, crocks, glassware, ornaments, the usual stuff, for three days and nights to get to us in Spain.
Not one item was damaged.
Whereas...when we moved from the UK three years previously to the place I can't mention we used a local firm who subbed the job out to local lads whose previous work could have been unloading hay. They used box cutters to slit the wrapping of a leather sofa, giving it a neat cut up the side and drove off with the mattress part of an IKEA sofa that folded into a bed. We never got it back. They left us with all the boxes, wrapping paper...and their personal hygiene was dreadful. We were left with a messy and smelly new home.
So lesson learned. We moved twice after that, once with Pickfords, once with AGS. AGS definitely the best. Apparently they move Embassy staff and EU top bods,, things like that.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't go using a narrowboat company either as the last one I used the horse became lame just before Dover ................ 


Try ...........http://www.colesremovals.co.uk/hybrid/ or .............. http://www.jimbothescot.com/


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

The various places we have moved in UK (Army) we were always allocated Bishopsmove and they were fantastic. 

Alot of friends that moved to Germany had bad experiences with Pickfords and Whites. Think it all depends on which team you are given, some are always better than others.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We rented a van and moved ourselves.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We rented a motor home and filled it with our stuff and the cat


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Avast Jim lad, I'd be wary of using a Container Ship, for moving my earthly belongings to Spain -
> on account of them descendants of those Scurvy English Sea Dogs, Pirates and Wreckers
> that haunt the coast of the West Country & Cornish Peninsular.
> 
> ...


Never a single successful Prosecution for wrecking:thumb:


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Like you, Simon, they were men of refinement and discretion. When they got round to emptying drawers and wardrobes and packing our clothes, they delicately suggested that, err, there were certain items, err, of a personal nature...we might prefer to pack ourselves..
> They meant our bras and knickers.
> Seriously, though, they were great. I'm not allowed to say where we moved from to get to Spain as it upsets one poster  but they drove an enormous removal truck full of the contents of a largish property - furniture, crocks, glassware, ornaments, the usual stuff, for three days and nights to get to us in Spain.
> Not one item was damaged.
> ...


Not sure how expensive that would be, coming from France to Yorkshire, then back to Malaga area? Do you think they would be reasonable price for all that journey?

Could you PM me the name of the dopy, smelly firm please?


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Hepa mentioned using Container Ships as a means of removal from one country to
> another and of course it's a popular method of transportation but as the below quote
> from the BBC News item says:
> 
> ...


Please stop posting about shipping containers on my thread. It is not relevant, as I was asking about removal firms, and have had many helpful and relevant replies.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> We rented a motor home and filled it with our stuff and the cat


How did that work for returning it to the UK, or did you not have to?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Duchess said:


> How did that work for returning it to the UK, or did you not have to?


Yes we drove it to the tunnel and down through France and Spain, spent a couple of weeks with it and unloaded it. Then I drove it back to the Santander ferry, my wife and the cat remained in Spain. I drove our car back again but could have flown just as easily.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Duchess said:


> Not sure how expensive that would be, coming from France to Yorkshire, then back to Malaga area? Do you think they would be reasonable price for all that journey?
> 
> Could you PM me the name of the dopy, smelly firm please?


It cost us around £5000 seven years ago to have our stuff shipped from P*****.
The dopy, smelly firm was C****. Never knew the company name. Probably just lads and a tatty truck. 
I agree that Pickfords aren't that special. We used them for a short internal move in the CR but chose AGS for the big move.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

A quick update and thanks to all for suggestions.
We have found an international company who we are going with, very helpful, and polite.
The other idiot was abusive and still owes us our deposit.
I can't wait for our move and it will be a great adventure travelling down through France to get to our new home and new life.
Once again, thanks.


----------

